# Bennelli SBE



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

I currently own the Browning Gold 3 1/2 and I am looking at getting a SBE. Looking for feedback from owners from SBE and what you think of
them. 
Thanks Dave


----------



## Ducks and Dogs (May 12, 2003)

Best gun I have EVER owned, hands down.

And yes I too had a Gold prior to buying my SBE II.


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

I have a sbe and a sbeII love them both

David


----------



## ponce (Sep 5, 2005)

I have 2 and love them both. One is the older model A-1 I think and the newer model I think it is the A-2. Why 2? Well last year I managed to have my older one fall over into the river, I couldn't recover it that day I went home called all over the country to get a new one (I'm a lefty) so they are hard to find. I had one on order that afternoon. 2 days later a buddy of mine who dives dove for it in 32 degree weather and recovered it. Took it to a guns shop for a good cleaning and it is good as new you would never know it spent 72 hours in brakish water. So I now have the most expensive back-up gun know. Bottom line they are expensive, but I love them both and I do think the newer version is an improvement on the older version.


----------



## yellrdog (Apr 29, 2005)

I shoot a Browning Gold and my girlfriend shoots a SBE II and lets just say when she sleeps in I shoot a SBE II, I love it and will be purchasing another one this season.


----------



## 4 Labs (Apr 17, 2005)

Awesome gun..I abuse the heck out of it and I am in salt water all the time hunting...Never had a problem...shot between 4-5 cases a year for the past 2 years with it...


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Well, I've had a serious problem with my SBE. 'Course it's an early HK import that I've shot most every open big duck and goose season day since I bought it, and the problem was that it's been shot so much the hammer spring cap finally dished out.

Great, next-to-no maintenance gun.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

I love mine and I am hard on equipment.


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

some thing must be wrong with my SBE 2 not everytime I pull the trigger does a bird fall out of the sky!!! no way it could be me. you think???

Love the guns still least when you miss you know you did it in style and with a great gun
David
shot with a Benelli


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

djansma said:


> some thing must be wrong with my SBE 2 not everytime I pull the trigger does a bird fall out of the sky!!! no way it could be me. you think???


As with retrievers, it's a matter of nature _and_ nurture. No matter how well manufactured they are, if you don't handle 'em right, all you'll have is an expensive shot shell processor with wasted potential. 

When I loan my well-silvered old SBE to guests, I tell 'em "Just pull the trigger, and she'll know what to do." But I've been known to stretch a truth.


----------



## RAB (May 28, 2004)

What is the difference in SBE inertia and browing gas operated?? Does one kick harder than the other one??? 8)


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

Benelli is all I shoot anymore.

I requested and recieved 2 Benelli Super90s for breaching guns in Iraq. In addition to thier primary use, we killed a lot of dove flying the canal that ran just behind our house. I bought one to use in 3 gun matches when I got back......a fine weapon for the purpose.

I also have 2 Benelli Nova shotguns, one I've used as my primary blind gun for 3 year, and one a new gift for my 14 y/o son last month.

I am planning to purchase the SBE for my wife this year to give her some punch without the recoil the Novas produce.


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Well, the wife ok'd the big purchase. I went to Cabela's and was looking at either the SBEII or the Berretta Extrema for my next goose gun. I laid the SBEII and the Beretta side by side. I had to go with the SBEII, it just felt better and the sights aligned as nice as any gun I have owned. Super nice gun with a great feel. Now if the birds would just drop down that would make it complete.
Dave.


----------



## jbthor (Feb 11, 2005)

Has anyone had problems loading shells into the magazine when it is cold?
I have had some problems with the shells binding and not being able to go into the magazine unless I loosen the forearm nut (and sometimes this does not work) my dealer told me that he will send it in when the season is done ...just curious if anyone else has had this problem and if so what was the fix?


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

make sure the bolt fully rotates closed if not a shell will not load in the mag
just let the bolt slam shut do not bring it forward slowly 

David Jansma


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

djansma said:


> make sure the bolt fully rotates closed if not a shell will not load in the mag
> just let the bolt slam shut do not bring it forward slowly
> 
> David Jansma


This is absolutely correct!


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

jbthor said:


> Has anyone had problems loading shells into the magazine when it is cold?
> I have had some problems with the shells binding and not being able to go into the magazine unless I loosen the forearm nut (and sometimes this does not work) my dealer told me that he will send it in when the season is done ...just curious if anyone else has had this problem and if so what was the fix?


Sounds to me like your magazine follower (the cap on the loading end of the magazine spring) is either crudded up or badly worn from use with grit in the magazine. A good cleaning might be all it needs. Or replacement may be in order. Costs ten bucks at Brownells.


----------



## jon gallops (Oct 29, 2005)

LOVE IT!!!!

I've had it submerged it water while hunting and it never miss a beat.

Can't go wrong with this gun.


----------

